# T-Track Installation(Experiment making Cross-Cut Sled)



## CMWx2 (Apr 13, 2018)

So first let me start off by saying I am a ROOKIE! 
I used the POWERTEC T-track and really like them because I like it uses #8 Screws vs #6 and I like uses T-bolts instead of HEX Heads. Plus the price is great compared to others. 
I wanted to try some ideas on making a Cross-Cut sled. Problems I have had in past is when installing a T-track there is not enough meat left after making my Dado Cut. So I wanted to try a few ideas I had. I tried 2 different type of nuts. I was really please with the T-Nuts! 
I tried to use these UHMW Miter Strips but it didn't work so well. They do not stay straight. Bummer! I was hoping this was going to work. 
https://www.ptreeusa.com/ttrack_uhmw.html

So if anyone is wanting to install some t-tracks, you may want to try Machine Screws with T-nuts!


----------



## Holbs (Nov 4, 2012)

Hmm… will keep this in mind. Can't see any con's, of of yet. But surely, I'm missing something


----------

